# Paint with appaloosa pattern or appaloosa with paint pattern



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

anybody???


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

My horse is a paint mixed with an appy, so she has the pattern of a 
gray paint with black dots.


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, Appy x Paint or vice versa. Either way its a beautiful horse.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow your horse is beautifull!!! I love Paintaloosa!!


----------

